# MBraud4 Does Dallas as well (or at least close to the area)



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I will be in Quitman, TX for a wedding on the weekend of April 21. Its about an hour from Dallas and the wedding is on Sunday. Im thinking of maybe trying to scoot out of town sunday to go visit a few BOTLs in the area. If anyone is interested give me a PM and I will see what I can conjure up with the fiance


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> I will be in Quitman, TX for a wedding on the weekend of April 21. Its about an hour from Dallas and the wedding is on Sunday. Im thinking of maybe trying to scoot out of town sunday to go visit a few BOTLs in the area. If anyone is interested give me a PM and I will see what I can conjure up with the fiance


Man, Dallas gets done by everyone lately.:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

It's about time you make your way up here, Mike.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually gonna be in Quitman from wed to sat. and then on Sunday I think im getting a hotel in Dallas...so i will hook up with u guys for sure. I probably will wanna drive out wed and thur to dallas to hang out with anyone if they want to b/c my fiance is standing in the wedding and doing all that good stuff (practice or whatever) and I dont know anyone there so I am being allowed to do whatever I want those days...

If anyone has free time on those days and wants to try and arrange something send me a PM


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Sadly, I will be in Katy for a wedding that weekend.


----------

